# Pesticides at work- petition to stop



## Crazybean (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas on how to approach and go about stopping pesticide use at work. Every month, we are exposed to a spray that coats the wall creases and corners from a professional bug spray company. Myself and a co-worker have requested this not be done while people are in the building or wait until the last possible second on Fridays when the building is shutting down for the day. We have written e-mails voicing our concerns but it goes unheard. I work for a giant company so I know my letter would have to be strong, and effective (possibly on the short side so it is read) if it is going to make it to the top.

Another FYI- The building where I am at takes care of pregnant women and I'm pregnant myself. My work is also allowing me to bring my baby for 6 months as long as I breastfeed. I refuse to let him be subjected to unnecessary chemicals in or outside the womb and I want to nip this in the butt. I end up having to use my personal time to leave work while they spray leaving my co-workers behind. I also want to quit using *my* time I accrue for unnecessary absences from work.


----------

